# I'm too sexy...for my Jammies!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang, I liked the shiny one! Oh well, this one looks cute on him too


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG! Too cute.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Dang, I liked the shiny one! Oh well, this one looks cute on him too


Unfortunately, it wouldn't zip and they didn't have any in Large. Apparently "Jammies brand" run smaller than "sleazy" and other brands......


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that counts as abuse! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

your horse is hoping that the other horse do not see him in that


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

At least it's not the pink and purple swirly one, that would have been much worse!! 

Don't worry, he is only wearing it one night at the show to keep his braids in and his neck clean.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

It actually looks really cute on him. He looks awesome in those colours .


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww he looks stunning in it. I really like the colors! Too bad the only sleazy my tack shop had that would Dallas was plain navy blue. Haha he's large and in charge.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

it looks like he is saying ''must I wear this'' i look like a girl


----------



## DressageGirl23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha. I'm sure he "loves" it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hahaha...I love it!!! All my geldings were always subject to pink and purple garb, so don't feel too bad!!! tehehehe!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Won't miss him coming. Loving the pics.


----------

